# الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد



## lovebjw (17 يونيو 2007)

اخر افلام الموسم الجديد 
موسم 2007 الصيف والشتاء ومش بس 2007 لكن لمدة 1500 سنة قادمة انشالله 
ويلا انشالله ما عن حد حوش 


































واتفرجو على سكة حديد مصر


----------



## kamer14 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

هههههههههههه شكلك مش ناوى تجيبها البر:smil13:

احنا هنتسحل بسسببك:smil13:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

يا لهوى يا لهوى يا لهوى​


----------



## فادية (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الله يستر عليكم يا مصريين 
الغضب الساطع أتي


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

ابعد عن الشر وغنيله 

يا ovebjw​


----------



## lovebjw (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




kamer14 قال:


> هههههههههههه شكلك مش ناوى تجيبها البر:smil13:
> 
> احنا هنتسحل بسسببك:smil13:



هههههههههههههههه
محدش قالكى خشى ردى يا قمر طالما ان انتى خايفة كدة
لكن متخافيش ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا 
شكرا على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا لهوى يا لهوى يا لهوى​



ايه يا فراشة بتقولى يا لهوى ليه انتى لسه شافتى حاجة 
دا الايام الجاية ربنا يسترها على اولاده وعلى المنتدى دا 
شكرا يا فراشة لردكى نورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى


----------



## kamer14 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> محدش قالكى خشى ردى يا قمر طالما ان انتى خايفة كدة
> لكن متخافيش ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> شكرا على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


 

عصفور ينوى على خراب عشه:act23:


----------



## LOLA012 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

يابنى قلتلك مرة روح استخبى فى الدرا 
وربنا يستر عليك وعلينا 
امين ​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

*يا عم انت لسة صغير على البهدلة*


----------



## lovebjw (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




فادية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله يستر عليكم يا مصريين
> الغضب الساطع أتي



ههههههههههههه
ماتخافيش يا فادية الرئيس حسنى مبارك 
صدقونى الراجل دا زى السكر وربنا يخليه لينا ومكبر دماغه اللى عايز يشتم يشتم واللى يقول يقول 
اكتر حاجة بتعجبنى فى الرئيس بجد ثقته فى نفسه هو كمل واحد هيتكلم الرئيس هيرد عليه 
صدقونى راجل زى السكر 
شكرا يا فادرية على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




w_candyshop_s قال:


> ابعد عن الشر وغنيله
> 
> يا ovebjw​



هههههههههههه
خليها على الله يا كاندى ما يام ناس شتمت ومحدش كلمها هى الحكومة فاضية للناس اللى زينا الحكومة وراءها حاجات كتير اهم صدقينى 
شكرا يا كاندى باشا على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




kamer14 قال:


> عصفور ينوى على خراب عشه:act23:



ههههههههههههه
خليه يا قمر هو مش هيحرم الا لم عشة يتخرب


----------



## lovebjw (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




LOLA012 قال:


> يابنى قلتلك مرة روح استخبى فى الدرا
> وربنا يستر عليك وعلينا
> امين ​



بصى يا لولا 
الحكومة دلوقتى بتمسك المتخبين بس 
لكن بتسيب اللى واقف وسط الناس عشان خايفين من الناس عشان كدة انا قررت انى اوقف وسط الناس واللى يحصل يحصل
شكرا يا باشا على الرد 
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




la Vierge Marie قال:


> *يا عم انت لسة صغير على البهدلة*



ههههههههههه
متخافيش يا مها محدش بيموت قبل معاده 
شكرا يا باشا على الرد ونورتى  الموضوع وربنا يبارككى 
وانا مش صغير ولا حاجة انا كبير اوى 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> خليه يا قمر هو مش هيحرم الا لم عشة يتخرب


 

ههههههههههههههههه طيب انتا حر ولقد اعذر من انذر:spor22:ولقد رأيت رؤسا قد اينعت وحان وقت قطافها:smil15:


----------



## lovebjw (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا قمر 
طيب هو مين اللى هيقطف عشان ابقى عارف دا سيف مين 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## romyo (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

 :ranting:من هنا ومن هذا المنبر
اطالب بسحب عضويه الاخ lovebjw
لانه هيفقلنا المنتدى قريب
:beee:
وهنعمل منتدى جديد اسمه منتدى وراء الشمس :a82:

بس ده مش بالمشاركات
ده بالقديمه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا بسووووووووووووووووم الله يخرب عقلك ​


----------



## RoOmMa (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

:smil15: :new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

:new6::new6::new6:

امال ايه الحكاية يا لاف 

ده احنا شكلنا هنخاف ندخل مواضيعك بعدين :vava:

بس تصدق الافلام دي تحفة عايزة احضرها 

ياريت تقولنا هتتعرض في سينما ايه ؟

المايك معاك olling:​


----------



## استير (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
اية يا لف انت مشى خايف على نفسك يا ابنى 
بسى اقولك بصراحة برافو عليك اية الشجاعة دى كلها 
كان مستخبى فين ليك دا كولو يا باسم 
ربنا معاك و يوقفلك ولاد الحلل علشان بدال ما تتعدم يوبقا سجن بسى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و انت يا كوبتك لو انت مشى خايف انت كمان على نفسك 
اكيد فى ناسى بتخاف عليك 
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل دا يا باسم و ربنا معاك يا باشا 

​


----------



## kamer14 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى يا قمر
> طيب هو مين اللى هيقطف عشان ابقى عارف دا سيف مين
> ههههههههههههههه


 

انا طبعا:spor22: مش عاجبك ولا ايه:nunu0000:

ناس متجيش غير بالعين الموف:vava:


----------



## lovebjw (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




romyo قال:


> :ranting:من هنا ومن هذا المنبر
> اطالب بسحب عضويه الاخ lovebjw
> لانه هيفقلنا المنتدى قريب
> :beee:
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
كان معاكم من منتدى ورا الشمس ( منتدى الكنيسة سابقا ) مراسل قناة الكوسة الاخبارية 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب انا مش بحب اضرب بالقديمة هههههههههههههههههههه
قشطة يا روميو وعامل تقول اصحاب وحبايب وفى اول موضوع كدة تبيعنى قشطة يا باشا 
ماهو الواحد لامواخذة بيعرف صاحبه ويعلم عليه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا روميو باشا على الموضوع وربنا يباركك يا جميل وكالعادة نورت الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




RoOmMa قال:


> :smil15: :new6:



الظاهر على الناس بقيت خايفة تكتب اى حاجة لتتمسك بسبب مواضيع 
هايل دى حاجة حلوة تخلى الواحد واثق انه بيعمل فرق فى المنتديات 
بس فرق لتحت فرق لفوق اهو المهم فرق وخلاص 
هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا روما باشا على الرد ونورت الموضوع يا جميل وربنا يباركك


----------



## lovebjw (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




Coptic Man قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> امال ايه الحكاية يا لاف
> 
> ...


اهم اهم 
الو الو الو 
2
4
6
2
4
6
هل تسمعينى 
الصوت واضح كدة يا جماعة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انا من هذا الموقع بالتحديد بشكر جميع من ساعد فى وصول هذه الافلام لكل مكان فى الدنيا 
السيد رئيس الجمهورية 
ربنا يخليك لينا يا رئيسنا 
السيد ابن رئيس الجمهورية 
ربنا يخليك لينا يا ابن رئيسنا 
السيد ابن خالة رئيس الجمهورية 
ربنا يخليك لينا يا ابن خالة رئيسنا
اقولكو ربنا يخلينا عائلة السيد رئيس الجمهورية كلها وخلاص 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:smil15:
ولعلمكو انا مش خايف من حاجة خالص مالص لالص 

شكرا يا كوبتك باشا على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت  الموضوع 
بس يا كوبتك انا كان فى حاجة عايز اسالك فيها بصراحة يعنى 
هو الواحد لو عايز يعمل موضوع يعلن فيها عن اختطافه فجاة واغتياله 
يكتبه فى انهى قسم لو سمحت 
وسوال تانى معلش ولا يعصبك ولا ينرفزك 
هو يكتبه قبل الاغتيال ولا بعد الاغتيال


----------



## lovebjw (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




استير قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اية يا لف انت مشى خايف على نفسك يا ابنى
> بسى اقولك بصراحة برافو عليك اية الشجاعة دى كلها
> كان مستخبى فين ليك دا كولو يا باسم
> ...


هههههههه
لا يا استير بصراحة انا مش خايف 
انا اليومين دول بطبق المقولة اللى بتقول جميع البشر يموتون 
ولكن ليس جميع البشر يحيون 
وهو دا اللى حاطه قدامى انى مخافش من حاجة خالص 
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس ميرسى للرد يا استير ربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر


----------



## lovebjw (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




kamer14 قال:


> انا طبعا:spor22: مش عاجبك ولا ايه:nunu0000:
> 
> ناس متجيش غير بالعين الموف:vava:



لا كل الا العين الموف انا اسف يا بيه انا برىء والنبى 
انا مش هاعمل كدة تانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

ههههههههههههه :smile02 احسن:nunu0000:


----------



## Coptic Man (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*



lovebjw قال:


> بس يا كوبتك انا كان فى حاجة عايز اسالك فيها بصراحة يعنى
> هو الواحد لو عايز يعمل موضوع يعلن فيها عن اختطافه فجاة واغتياله
> يكتبه فى انهى قسم لو سمحت
> وسوال تانى معلش ولا يعصبك ولا ينرفزك
> هو يكتبه قبل الاغتيال ولا بعد الاغتيال


 
احم .. احم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاجابة تونس :new6:

شوف يا سيدي من خبراتي في عالم السياسية والانترنت بتوسع كبير خالص اوي جدا علي الاخر

يبقي افضل مكان هو منتدي الاخبار ويفضل انه يكون بعد الاغتيال

هتقولي ليه ؟؟

ها اقولك يا سيدي علشان لما نجيب واحد وهو جثة هامدة هيبقي ليه تاثير اعلامي كبير ومتوسع اما لو مجرد واحد لسه مخطوف فا عادي هيكون فيه امل ومحدش ها يهتم اوي  ويفضل تراسلني قبلها علشان اعمل حسابي وانشرها هو احنا عندنا كام باسم :new6:


----------



## lovebjw (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههههه :smile02 احسن:nunu0000:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t19::t19::t19::t19:


----------



## twety (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

*وماله*
*ماهى خربانه خربانه*

*ولا يهمك*
*معاااااااااااااااك ونشجعك ونحييك وبشدة كمااااان*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يستر*


----------



## lovebjw (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




Coptic Man قال:


> احم .. احم
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليك يا باشا 
كدة كله تمام عرفت الموضوع هينزل امتى وهينزل ازاى 
عشرة على عشرة يعنى 
وليك على اولا ما اكون جثة هامدة هاصور نفسى وابعتلكو الصورة علطول يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




twety قال:


> *وماله*
> *ماهى خربانه خربانه*
> 
> *ولا يهمك*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا جامد انت يا جامد 
اول مرة واحد يدخل يشجعنى من ساعة لم حططيت الموضوع صدقينى يا تويتى 
ربنا يبارككى يا جميل 
وشكرا على التشجيع 
ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر


----------



## twety (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا جامد انت يا جامد
> اول مرة واحد يدخل يشجعنى من ساعة لم حططيت الموضوع صدقينى يا تويتى
> ربنا يبارككى يا جميل
> ...


 

*ماهو واحد مشعوووووووور قالها*
*مفيهاش فاااااااااااااااايدة*
*ههههههههههه*

*ياعم*
*العمر واحد والرب واحد*
*هو مين بيكدب على مين يعنى*

*يلا ربنا موجووووووووووووود*


----------



## basboosa (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

_يا lovebjw خاف على نفسك وعلى النتدى 
العالم دى مش بيحتاروا فى حد هيجبوك هيجبوك 
انت شكلك فدائى ومش بيهمك حاجة
بس اكيد اهلك عايزينك_​


----------



## emy (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

_انا بصراحه مش عارفه اقولك ايه يا باسم_
_اولا حمد لله على السلامه _
_مع انها مش بينلها كده سلامه _
_باسم خلى بالك من نفسك ومننا  ومن المنتدى كله _
_يا ريت تنزل من على المنبر بقى كفايه كده اهمد شويه يا ولا احنا خايفين عليك الله_​


----------



## lovebjw (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




twety قال:


> *ماهو واحد مشعوووووووور قالها*
> *مفيهاش فاااااااااااااااايدة*
> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



تصفيق حار لتويتى السكرة بتاعتنا 
:t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16:


----------



## lovebjw (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




basboosa قال:


> _يا lovebjw خاف على نفسك وعلى النتدى
> العالم دى مش بيحتاروا فى حد هيجبوك هيجبوك
> انت شكلك فدائى ومش بيهمك حاجة
> بس اكيد اهلك عايزينك_​



هههههههههههههههه
يا جماعة اللى عايز يمسك حد كدة كدة مش بيكون فارق معاه 
وغير كدة المنتدى دا فيه اللى لو كان حد قدر يقفله كان هيلاقى حاجات كتير يتقفل بسببها 
ام من حيث نقطة اهلى عايزينى 
هو الراجل ابوى بصراحة انا حاسس ان هو مش عايزنى 
وحاسس ان هو بيدور على افكار مبتكرة فى التخلص منى 
ويلا خليها على الله


----------



## lovebjw (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




emy قال:


> _انا بصراحه مش عارفه اقولك ايه يا باسم_
> _اولا حمد لله على السلامه _
> _مع انها مش بينلها كده سلامه _
> _باسم خلى بالك من نفسك ومننا  ومن المنتدى كله _
> _يا ريت تنزل من على المنبر بقى كفايه كده اهمد شويه يا ولا احنا خايفين عليك الله_​



الله يسلمكى يا ايمى يا سكرة 
ومتخافيش على المنتدى دا محمى فى دم المسيح 
ومتخافيش عليكو انا اولا ما اتمسك مش هاقول على حد خالص 
هاقول على المنتدى كله بس
وانا حاضر هانزل من على المنبر بس انا متاكد ان فى كذا حد هيطلع على المنبر بعدى علطول 
يبقا انا اخلينى على المنبر والراجل يجى ينزلى هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى للرد يا ايمى يا سكرة ونورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى 
وكنتى واحشينا بجد


----------



## girl of my lord (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

ايه ياعم باسم الشخصيه الجامده دي
والصراحه الجامده
ربنا يستر عليك


----------



## gift (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*

:smil13:


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*




dolly قال:


> ايه ياعم باسم الشخصيه الجامده دي
> والصراحه الجامده
> ربنا يستر عليك



ولا شخصية جامدة ولا حاجة دانا غلبان جدا 
يلا مش مهم الباقية فى حياتى بقاة 
ميرسى جدا على الرد السكر يا دولى باشا وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الحق السينما هنا قبل اى حد*



gift قال:


> :smil13:



:hlp::crazy_pil:crazy_pil


----------

